# ***Interior Photography Thread***



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Well i figured i took some pics of the E39 the other day and thought this would be a good thread for those who have some interior shots.

Anyways here's my pbas gallery.....ill be updating it with better photos

http://www.pbase.com/exclusivegraphix/bmw


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I like that, very artistic.


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

wow i love the shots...amazing


----------



## Juke (Feb 5, 2005)

nice shots, but are they underexposed? the shots seem dark and need to be lightened a bit. or maybe it's my laptop screen that is not calibrated. :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Well i figured i took some pics of the E39 the other day and thought this would be a good thread for those who have some interior shots.


Here's one of mine:










This one is in the engine compartment, so may not count:










Lots more here.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

i think they may be slightly underexposed but that was the look i was going for 

Terry, like the one of the paddle shifter....nice:thumbup:


----------



## exilio (Mar 14, 2006)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Well i figured i took some pics of the E39 the other day and thought this would be a good thread for those who have some interior shots.
> 
> Anyways here's my pbas gallery.....ill be updating it with better photos
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/exclusivegraphix/bmw


Kick ass shots. I work with HQ photos all the time, and let me tell you, those are professional level shots perfect for use in ANY BMW catalog or ad. Nice work man. :thumbup:


----------



## itsmike (Sep 6, 2005)

What camera are you using?


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, its always good to hear someone's appreciation for photos. Im actually using a Canon 20D right now. Just saving up some pennys for some better lenses

You can view my camera/lens settings on the site just below the image. Im hoping to have some more up by the weekend.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

I love the pictures. The darkness looks cool.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

One of mine:


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

^^ really nice macro shot. Good work yo


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

gabe, very nice. Love how the sidelighting brings out the texture on the alcantera.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Here's one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Terry, I remember reading through that two years ago  Brilliant!


----------



## Ho0k3d0nFoNiCs (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

here are mine..









​


----------



## bigtisas (Nov 9, 2006)

Like them. Good mono tone.



SoCaLE39 said:


> Well i figured i took some pics of the E39 the other day and thought this would be a good thread for those who have some interior shots.
> 
> Anyways here's my pbas gallery.....ill be updating it with better photos
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/exclusivegraphix/bmw


----------

